# First Brine-First smoked chicken, OH MY GOSH!



## naplesroo (Jan 21, 2007)

Well, I have been using my Big Green Egg now for 5 years and just started smoking successfully with the last two weeks from what I have learned here. THANKS.  I have had many great cookouts but now I am thrilled with the smoking results.

I just finished my first brining on a chicken today, 5 hours in a recipe I copied off of this site.  I then smoked it for 4 1/2 hours between 225 and 240 on my BGE using pecan chips.  It was a great success and one of the best chickens I have done.  Moist, flavorful, etc., etc., etc.  

Below are pics of the temp, 1/2 way through and then the final product.

And oh yea, to DeeJayDebi, yes the chicken was waving but it lost its hand pretty quick!!

These pics are out of order and can't seem to get in order...oh well :? 

Well on to the next successful smoke.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 21, 2007)

Good Job NaplesRoo -

She looks wonderful! Hi Henie! I like the "fig leaf" on the private parts too!

 :lol: 

Debi


----------



## up in smoke (Jan 22, 2007)

Absolutely Beootiful! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Great color!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice job...What's next on the menu?


----------



## ultramag (Jan 22, 2007)

Good looking yardbird NaplesRoo. Looks like the BGE gets the job done, your hooked for sure now. ;)


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 22, 2007)

Irwin -

Good thing that bird looks friendly - might be keeping you company now that you be spending all you money on "Big Meat" and smokin stuff!

Debi


----------



## cheech (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice looking bird, never tried pecan is that pretty good?


----------



## naplesroo (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Vulcan.  It was great.  Next will be more spare ribs and as soon as I get the time I want to conquer a brisket.  I travel a lot in my work so sometimes I have only a few hours on the weekend to get things caught up before I leave town again.  I need to make sure I have at least 10-12 hours to dedicate for a 6-8 lb brisky!  8)


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 23, 2007)

What a mouth-watering Yardbird!  Great job!  Another South Floridian......Awesome!

BTW, when you post photos on the site,  attach them in the OPPOSITE direction in which you wish them to appear!  Problem solved!

Jeff


----------



## naplesroo (Jan 23, 2007)

Cheech, Thanks.  I have used pecan several times on chicken and pork and like it pretty well.  Give it a try.  I also have some grape but have not tried it yet.  I usually use mesquite or pecan.  I need to expand and try other woods though.


----------



## naplesroo (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Jeff for the cuddo's and also the tip on the pics, I will try that next time.  It is good to see your post as a fellow Floridian.

Good smokin,


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 23, 2007)

Dido, my Friend!

I forget that some people don't know that trick, perhaps I'll post a "Sticky", to help some other users out.

Jeff


----------



## dgross (Jan 23, 2007)

That "sticky" would be appreciated so that many miniutes of frustration can be avoided  :? . Mabey instructions on how to resize the awwwwesome photos that are submitted would also help? Thanks again for an awesome site!!! Daun


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 23, 2007)

OK, you twisted my arm...............I'll post it in the "General Discussion" index.

Jeff


----------



## dgross (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Jeff :) :) !!


----------



## naplesroo (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey Jeff, is there a limit on pics :?: I tried to post 4 and it would only accept 3 of them.  :?


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jan 23, 2007)

Mark..
Thats right....you are only allowed 3 pics per post thru the normal add attaccment...here is a link to image shack..lots of people here use it..it's a photo hosting site..it's all free...you can up load pics...it will resize pics for you...check out the tool bar they offer...lots of nice features...does things all automatic..

http://www.imageshack.us/

Good Luck
Later
Richard


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 23, 2007)

I am working with the site administrator on that very subject.

Thanks for the free link, Vulcan.  I will add that to my new post.

Jeff


----------



## naplesroo (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Vulcan, I will check it out!  :D


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 27, 2007)

That is just the cutest chicken - only thing missing is a US flag in one wing. LOL


----------



## jaynik (Jan 27, 2007)

That's some beautiful color!  I love a brined smoked chicken.  I often use a store-bought ritisserie rub when I smoke or grill a beer can chicken.

I use pecan to smoke somewhate interchangeably with hickory.  Both are great.  I want to try maple next.  I was watching bbqu and he did a turkey with a maple brine, smoked with maple wood.

I'm going to have to fire up the smoker in the next week or two!


----------



## naplesroo (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks Jaynik.  It was goooood!  I have not tried a beer chick yet.  I bought one of those ceramic holders that you set a chick over and you can put beer, wine, juice or whatever in it while you smoke it.  One question though, If you brine the bird first, does adding a liquid really help or enhance the flavor?  I don't see how it could add but maybe it does.  I can see it if you are cooking at a higher temp and didn't brine that it would help keep meat moist and add something.  Just curious :?:


----------



## jaynik (Jan 27, 2007)

Mark,
I can still get a mild taste of beer flavor even if I brine first.  That method is primarily designed to keep the bird from drying out, but does add a little flavor too.  I say smoke two with either technique and taste them both.  See which one you like better.  I seem to love them all!
Jay


----------



## uncle frog (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pics!  It looked mighty tasty to say the least.


----------

